# Simplicity 1222 Snow Shredder opinions



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello everyone great Forum!

Looking to see if anyone has experience with this new model yet. It is Simplicity's the top of the line SS with the big 250cc motor . http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/snow-blowers/snowshredder

This Fall I'm giving a nice running Troy Bilt Squall 2100 to my uncle as his 1980's Toro S620 is way past its expiration date. 

My conditions: 
Central NJ (wet snow usually, 1-3 big storms per year) 
4 car driveway 
+ 200 feet of sidewalks
+3 elderly neighbors' drives I do during the big storms to help them out 


1. How does it handle the end of the driveway? (EoD) 

With the Squall and the previous machine, a Toro Sno Commander, one can really fly through the driveway portions of the job (1-10") but the EoD (especially hardened EoD) bogs them down.

I also like keeping the snow in the street cleared up to the curbs so there is parking space and also so the mailman can reach the mailbox. And it looks nice and neat too. So there is approx. 100' worth of EoD type of snow to remove after every storm.

2. At $700 for this machine (and my conditions) do you think it would be wiser to spend a little more and go with a 2 stage, such as a Compact 24 or similar?

Thanks, 
Paul


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome to SBF Paul :welcome:


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

I actually just sold that Simplicity AND my Compact 24! 

The Simplicity (mine did not have the snow shredder auger) was pretty much a beast but is, as is any single stage, limited by the height of the intake, thus the reason for the Compact 24 as well (more on that later). I only sold it because the grooves in our concrete drive that allow for cracking and expansion are wide and the auger would catch on them all the time, sending a jolt through the machine.

I sold the Compact 24 because our drive is somewhat steep and since that model doesn't have auto-turn, I had to leave one wheel unlocked to be able to turn it but that sacrificed traction. I upgraded to the now-standard directional tires and eventually added chains but just wasn't happy with it. I wouldn't say it's hard to turn with the one wheel unlocked but you still have to push it a bit. It's much more difficult with them both locked.

I'm on the fence on what to get next. I have gone back and forth between the new Honda 2 strokes (major $$$) and the Ariens 24 Deluxe or SHO (much heavier and a bit longer than the Compact, though they have auto-turn, still don't know if the wife can use it). I may end up going for the Honda HS720 single stage. It won't help us nearly as much as a two stage with bigger storms, which are fairly rare here, but will be cheaper, more maneuverable and seems to have a different auger design than most of the single stages out there so hopefully won't catch like the Simplicity did.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

you could always look for a good deal on a used two stage on your local cl.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> Welcome to SBF Paul :welcome:


 Thank you!! I love snow blowers and just about all power equipment in general


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

cbnsoul said:


> I actually just sold that Simplicity AND my Compact 24!
> 
> The Simplicity (mine did not have the snow shredder auger) was pretty much a beast but is, as is any single stage, limited by the height of the intake, thus the reason for the Compact 24 as well (more on that later). I only sold it because the grooves in our concrete drive that allow for cracking and expansion are wide and the auger would catch on them all the time, sending a jolt through the machine.
> 
> ...


 Right on, I might go the same route as you! 

It seems there is no perfect piece of equipment in areas where big snow is not the norm. The speed of an SS is nice but it would be great to have just a little more oomph for the EoD. 

Too bad nobody makes a "1.5" stage LOL


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

tdipaul said:


> Too bad nobody makes a "1.5" stage LOL


I've been thinking the same thing for years - you would think there would be a market for a bigger single stage or a bit smaller 2 stage.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

One would think. 

My Dad had a Wheel Horse with this blower and it did well (for a SS). 



My guess is a 250cc engine could easily power a narrower (say 24"?) version to better tackle the EoD


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and albeit that appears to be able to do the job, there's a lot more to it. The density of the snow, the speed of the feed machine, and height of the auger opening. 

Snow fall, and accumulations are not consistent, so inevitably you have to plan for the worst case scenario. With EOD, you will need chew power. That means that the augers will need to be able to chew through and the impeller strong enough to eject it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

tdipaul said:


> Too bad nobody makes a "1.5" stage LOL


Ariens had the 2+2 and Craftsman had a model like that as well. I think it was built by Murray. They are 2 stage machines, but the augers have rubber on the edges and they drag themselves around like single stage machines.

I have never used one myself so I can't say how good they are.

There was also the Ariens Metro which was a 2 stroke that was the size of a single stage with an impeller on it. I think I heard bad reviews on that one though.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like someone was listening:

https://www.muttonpower.com/p-11099-toro-snowmaster-724-zxe-24-snowblower-36002.aspx

Didn't see info on the Toro website yet but did get it to pull up (with a bit of a page error) on homedepot.com


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Holy cow nice find cbnsoul!

_"Two stage snowblowers are great for handling up to 24" of snow, but when it comes to light snowfalls (less than 4"), they don't match up to single stage snowblowers. On the other hand, single stage snowblowers are great at handling between 2" and 8" of snow on a paved or concrete surface. But their lack of self propelled drive system and limited intake height prove to be less than ideal for heavier snowfalls.

The versatile new design of the SnowMaster features a larger intake, self-propelled drive system, and a larger single stage paddle system that excels in light snowfalls. The innovative design of the new SnowMaster truly offers the best of both worlds."_

If the paddle and chassis are strong and there's enough "chew power" for the EOD I'd definitely give one a try.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

Already on the wait list for the 824 at my dealer. It has a bigger engine (252) than my old Compact 24 (205). I've been looking for something like this for 4 years - just hope it does a decent job.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh I see what you mean...there's more than one model. Very nice. 

Toro SnowMaster 824 24" ZXE Snowblower | Mutton Power Equipment

Found this too...


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

You might want to start a new "Snow Master" thread in the Toro brand section?


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

I have also thought that the 1222EE looked interesting. If it had a remote chute deflector I would probably jump on it. The concerns I have with it are the auger's extra steel pieces seem to be in the way of an efficient flow of snow from the outside edges of the bucket to the middle where it is thrown through the chute. In videos it doesn't seem to throw very far and I'm guessing that's the reason. But if distance is not a big factor to you I think it's EOD capabilities should be excellent for a SS with it's 250cc Briggs 1150 series snow engine. The electric chute looks cool but I don't know how durable those mechanisms are and wonder if that is a costly repair down the road. What ever happened to simple but reliable crank chute controls?


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Different strokes different folks. This machine does not suit my needs but I could see its application in other areas. I like the line in the advertisement


Drive System: Push
I am always concerned with EOD, especially with heavy snow.


----------



## coachDOC (Oct 23, 2015)

I shopped around quite a bit, and in the end I chose the Honda 720 over the Briggs/Simplicity 1222ee. My local Briggs dealer said the scraper on the 1222 might need replacing every season around here, while the Honda should last at least 2 seasons. He also couldn't say for sure that the SnowShredder really made an improvement. The dealer wasn't at all concerned with the electric chute, but it was a problem for me . . . it only takes one failure for it to be too many. I would have much preferred the remote crank like the 922exd model, but it's not available with the 250cc engine.

So I'm a little concerned about EOD, but I'll see soon enough. Winter is coming late to Ohio this year.


----------



## Voniphone (Nov 8, 2015)

I have the 1222ee. As far as throwing distance is concerned there's no issues there. End of driveway not an issue either cut through it like a hot knife going through butter. However if you have any kind of an incline I would stay away from this machine. I have a flat driveway and there's a lot of pushing involved. I used a Toro 721 at my brothers house while he was on vacation and that one pulls itself along with ease and little operator input, not so with the 1222ee using it is a chore. So in closing if you're in good shape get the 1222ee otherwise I'd look at a Toro or something else.


----------

